# DC Motor Conversion



## QCaudill (Feb 5, 2017)

I made this Word Doc with the wiring diagram, parts list, basic prices I paid and some finished photos of the conversion on my Central Machinery wood lathe from the stock motor to a DC treadmill motor using an MC-60 controller.  The control box I made includes a reversing switch, jog switch, pause/run switch, 5k POT and a digital RPM display.  I know this forum is for metal working, but the doc should be helpful to anyone wanting to DC power any machine.  Some of the information in the file came from this forum, and I want to thank those who provided it during my research; John Herrmann, Forty Niner & FanMan.  Sorry if I let anyone out.

I found that tracking down answers to all of my questions when I first started on the project was difficult.  The information was out there, but not in one place and not organized.  My hope is that this doc will help someone save time when they start researching using a treadmill motor and a MC-60 controller.

The link to the file is below.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/22075535/MC-60 Wiring Diagram with Options.docx

Quiller


----------



## Drhender (Mar 25, 2017)

Hey, QC, the link that you provided seems to be broken.  Any possibility you could just post that info directly to this thread?  

I have a couple of dc motors (both from treadmills) that I am looking to wire up for a DIY 2x72" belt sander.  the one I'd really like to use is from a treadmill with an overly complicated setup-- the power supply is connected via a ribbon cable to a digital control panel and optical speed sensor.  I'd like to ditch the control panel and replace it with something far simpler, but I haven't had any luck finding enough information to be able to do it.

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kernbigo (Mar 25, 2017)

here is a mc 60 wireing dia.


----------



## FanMan (Mar 25, 2017)

Drhender said:


> I have a couple of dc motors (both from treadmills) that I am looking to wire up for a DIY 2x72" belt sander.  the one I'd really like to use is from a treadmill with an overly complicated setup-- the power supply is connected via a ribbon cable to a digital control panel and optical speed sensor.  I'd like to ditch the control panel and replace it with something far simpler, but I haven't had any luck finding enough information to be able to do it.



If the motor driver board is a MC-2100, which is a very common, it's a little trickier to use than the MC-60 discussed in this thread, but the information is out there... look for my thread on it.  If it's some other board, it might be more difficult.


----------



## QCaudill (Mar 25, 2017)

QCaudill said:


> I made this Word Doc with the wiring diagram, parts list, basic prices I paid and some finished photos of the conversion on my Central Machinery wood lathe from the stock motor to a DC treadmill motor using an MC-60 controller.  The control box I made includes a reversing switch, jog switch, pause/run switch, 5k POT and a digital RPM display.  I know this forum is for metal working, but the doc should be helpful to anyone wanting to DC power any machine.  Some of the information in the file came from this forum, and I want to thank those who provided it during my research; John Herrmann, Forty Niner & FanMan.  Sorry if I let anyone out.
> 
> I found that tracking down answers to all of my questions when I first started on the project was difficult.  The information was out there, but not in one place and not organized.  My hope is that this doc will help someone save time when they start researching using a treadmill motor and a MC-60 controller.
> 
> ...


I'm on vacation now til mid next week, so not much i can do til then.  The doc has photos, with pointers to parts with addl info, parts list etc, don't think it would copy paste directly,  but I'll see what i can do next week.  The info is only useful for the MC-60.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Drhender (Mar 26, 2017)

The motor is 90v, 19amps DC... I'd love to be able to use it.  Does anyone know where I can find a variable speed power supply that will work?


----------



## Maddogmech1 (Mar 26, 2017)

Depends on your budget. There is an incredible amount of controllers on eBay that will work for you, I built a DC powered buffer once using such a setup. I also repowered my old atlas lathe using the same (albeit a better DC motor than a treadmill motor). Both machines are using a DART controls dc motor controller, super simple to wire it in, and the lathe controller came ready to use with a for/rev switch and speed pot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drhender (Mar 26, 2017)

Help me out here... what kind of budget are we talking?  Would you be willing to post a couple of links to ebay auctions?  I am hoping to stay under the $100 mark.  Is that possible?

I am also handy with a soldering iron and would be willing to even burn my own circuit board and build something myself if I can find the right diagram.


----------



## Maddogmech1 (Mar 26, 2017)

What hp motor is it we are talking? 2hp? The 19 FLA is a pretty good load, but I doubt you'd hit that running a smaller lathe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QCaudill (Mar 26, 2017)

The MC60 will handle 19 amps

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## FanMan (Mar 26, 2017)

Drhender said:


> Help me out here... what kind of budget are we talking?  Would you be willing to post a couple of links to ebay auctions?  I am hoping to stay under the $100 mark.  Is that possible?



http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...H0.Xmc-60.TRS0&_nkw=mc-60+controller&_sacat=0

This one's even prewired for you:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MC-60-Black...824899?hash=item44002e8543:g:4FIAAOSwU-pXp53b


----------



## Maddogmech1 (Mar 26, 2017)

At face value, that black box seems to be the ticket. Relatively cheap and has all the options you would want. However, you could build the same thing for much cheaper with just the board and components, if time isn't money in your case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drhender (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks, @Maddogmech1, @QCaudill and @FanMan.  A lot of these controllers don't specify input and output power, so unless you know what to look for, they are tough to find. I appreciate your patience with the new guy that can't spot the nose on his face. 

The motor I am hoping to use is 1.7 HP.  Not quite commercial treadmill material, but I'm only using it on a 2x72" belt grinder, so once I find the right power supply, it should do fine. 

I built the grinder from $50 in scrap.  The treadmill was picked up for free.  I don't mind spending a little on the power controller.


----------



## Kernbigo (Mar 27, 2017)

the mc 60 will run the 19 amp treadmill motor, just need a pot 5k, start and stop switch, and a box to contain every thing. Menards have plastic electrical boxes, radio shack for the rest. I made several.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 28, 2017)

Don't forget the KB controllers, they go up to at least 16 amp,  you could upgrade the SCRs and go even higher if you're into circuits and stuff. 
Mark S.


----------



## QCaudill (Apr 6, 2017)

Drhender said:


> Hey, QC, the link that you provided seems to be broken.  Any possibility you could just post that info directly to this thread?
> 
> I have a couple of dc motors (both from treadmills) that I am looking to wire up for a DIY 2x72" belt sander.  the one I'd really like to use is from a treadmill with an overly complicated setup-- the power supply is connected via a ribbon cable to a digital control panel and optical speed sensor.  I'd like to ditch the control panel and replace it with something far simpler, but I haven't had any luck finding enough information to be able to do it.
> 
> Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


Try this link to my Word doc.  It's working for me.  If it works I'll repost my original with the updated link to the Word doc.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/h3zugubjtb6ukrk/MC-60 Wiring Diagram with Options.docx?dl=0


----------



## Kernbigo (Apr 6, 2017)

here is the dia. for a mc60 control, they work great


----------



## middle.road (Mar 8, 2018)

QCaudill said:


> I made this Word Doc with the wiring diagram, parts list, basic prices I paid and some finished photos of the conversion on my Central Machinery wood lathe from the stock motor to a DC treadmill motor using an MC-60 controller.  The control box I made includes a reversing switch, jog switch, pause/run switch, 5k POT and a digital RPM display.  I know this forum is for metal working, but the doc should be helpful to anyone wanting to DC power any machine.  Some of the information in the file came from this forum, and I want to thank those who provided it during my research; John Herrmann, Forty Niner & FanMan.  Sorry if I let anyone out.
> 
> I found that tracking down answers to all of my questions when I first started on the project was difficult.  The information was out there, but not in one place and not organized.  My hope is that this doc will help someone save time when they start researching using a treadmill motor and a MC-60 controller.
> 
> Quiller


Thank you for taking the time to put this together.


----------

